# Good double boiler to recommend and is it necessary?



## saj2004 (Feb 6, 2012)

Usually when making lotions/creams I just melt and heat everything in a microwave until reached the necessary temps.  However, I think I am going to change over and start using the stove to melt my butters and heat oils.  With saying that, anyone recommend a good double boiler?  I found these two which look pretty good:

http://goo.gl/Qp6wH and http://goo.gl/N7IoX

I think I like the universal one more, but have not decided yet.  Also, what would happen if I just heated the oils in a pan without doing the double boil method?


----------



## Lindy (Feb 7, 2012)

I think the universal one is your best bargain.  I use to double handled pots that fit inside each with enough room for water as my double boiler and it works really well.  But I so like that first one that I think I may get a couple of them!   

Are they necessary?  I believe they are as they give you the ability to heat and hold....


----------



## saj2004 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I think the universal one is your best bargain.  I use to double handled pots that fit inside each with enough room for water as my double boiler and it works really well.  But I so like that first one that I think I may get a couple of them!
> 
> Are they necessary?  I believe they are as they give you the ability to heat and hold....



Haha glad you like!  I know the universal seems pretty cool.


----------



## lsg (Feb 7, 2012)

You can set any heat-safe bowl on the top of a kettle of water.  Just make sure the bottom of the bowl fits part way down inside the outside kettle, but doesn't touch the water.  They are not as handy as an insert that has handles, but in a pinch this works.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 7, 2012)

You can hold your heated ingredients in your oven set at 170 degrees.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Feb 7, 2012)

I found great stainless steel bowls at Walmart in 3 sizes and they each match up with one of my pots or pans perfectly so I can get the max area sitting in the hot water for my heat and holds.  They also have marks molded into the bowl along with the corresponding measurement i.e. 2QT, 4QT, 6QT, 8QT readable from inside and out.


----------



## carebear (Feb 7, 2012)

two words for you all.

pot

holders

seriously, don't burn your fingers.


----------



## saj2004 (Feb 7, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> two words for you all.
> 
> pot
> 
> ...



Lol, thank you for the tip!  I don't want any of those thank you very much!


----------



## saj2004 (Feb 7, 2012)

LauraHoosier said:
			
		

> I found great stainless steel bowls at Walmart in 3 sizes and they each match up with one of my pots or pans perfectly so I can get the max area sitting in the hot water for my heat and holds.  They also have marks molded into the bowl along with the corresponding measurement i.e. 2QT, 4QT, 6QT, 8QT readable from inside and out.



Hmm, maybe a trip to Walmart...thanks!


----------



## saj2004 (Feb 7, 2012)

lsg said:
			
		

> You can set any heat-safe bowl on the top of a kettle of water.  Just make sure the bottom of the bowl fits part way down inside the outside kettle, but doesn't touch the water.  They are not as handy as an insert that has handles, but in a pinch this works.



What happens if you heat it with the bowl touching the water?


----------



## semplice (Feb 7, 2012)

saj2004 said:
			
		

> lsg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I imagine the direct heat would heat up your oils a lot quicker - and maybe cause them to overheat.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 7, 2012)

@ Carebear - yup!!!    

I've actually had it where the water was touching the bottom of the pot without any trouble....  I do love double boilers for a whole lot of stuff. :wink:


----------



## taurus50 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				judymoody said:
			
		

> You can hold your heated ingredients in your oven set at 170 degrees.



Judy do you heat and hold this way?  Maybe heating up ingredients in the microwave until 170 and then placing in preheated oven at 170 for 20 minutes?

Anyone else do this?

Thanks!


----------

